# Roll Call... 5-5-5 shoot... Clarks Hill... 3-19-11



## Michael (Mar 9, 2011)

Went scouting for our next 5-5-5 shoot last night. They fish were out 

Now all we need is for the weatherman to cooperste 

Who's ready to shoot some fish


----------



## wack em (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 9, 2011)

If anyone needs another shooter let me know


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Mar 9, 2011)

I really need to get a boat and my bow down here.  Good luck all in the shoot.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 10, 2011)

we will be there


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2011)

Bring your moon glasses. Looks like we are going to have a "Super Full Moon" on the 19th.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 15, 2011)

We'll be there


----------



## 67chevyjr (Mar 15, 2011)

looking forward to it


----------



## lincobowhunter (Mar 16, 2011)

all in. fish ought to be there we need a couple for days of warm weather.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 18, 2011)

what time?...also what landing?...might have to come out and play if i get my new lights done


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 18, 2011)

Cherokee boat ramp 7pm


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2011)

The moon will be so bright we might not even need to fire up the generators


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2011)

46 shooters braved the rain, lightning, wind and hail 


It was one of the funnest shoots I've ever shot in


----------



## crawdad24 (Mar 20, 2011)

results???


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 21, 2011)

It was an awesome turnout! Besides the rain, hail, wind, and 2-3 foot waves, it was a great shoot!


----------



## markland (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't believe ya'll even went out and fished in that weather, I was laying in my tent at Holiday Park trying to hold everything down from being blown away, it was rough that night!


----------



## 67chevyjr (Mar 21, 2011)

The water was so muddy we punched a hole in the boat on a big rock and the boat went under. Rescued her Sunday but i have a lot of work to do before im shooting fish again.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2011)

Pics.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 21, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> It was an awesome turnout! Besides the rain, hail, wind, and 2-3 foot waves, it was a great shoot!



How much fun is it to throw yourself out the boat? Is the phone ruined for good? Sounds like you did good even after flying out the boat. 3 oz from first is pretty good. Where you going to turkey hunt down south?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Mar 21, 2011)

*Pics*

Everything but the lights were under water. Got it patched  and towed it back to the ramp.


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are the results as posted on another forum 

Smallest Fish was a sucker less than one pound shot by Michael Evans, Blake Fulbright, and Jeff Moomey

Big Gar was 14.5lbs and brought in by Wyatt Cunningham and the Beaver Shack crew.

Big Carp was 28.0lbs and brought in by Kyle Reese, Dale Reese, and Richard Thornton

Big Sucker was 4.3lbs and brought in by Justin Moody and the Specialty Camo Products team. 

Big Catfish was a 22.2lb Flathead brought in by Dan Ashley, Dan Boggs, and Justin Stowers


There was a record turnout at this shoot! In the end, we had 46 shooters and 15 boats. Each pot paid out $230. There was a numbers side pot too that paid out $80 and was won by Michael Evans and the rest of the Letshunt.net crew! They managed to bring in a total of 60 fish which was three times what any other team had. Most other teams stayed out of the severe storms going on but the Letshunt crew toughed it out. I think it helped that Michael had his walker to help him stand up in the 2 foot waves out there!!! 

Thanks a lot for the great turnout. Many thanks to Chris Tankersly for handling registration and the money for the tournament. 

Everyone should give Michael a big thanks for the help with the fish disposal. Thanks Michael, Blake, and Jeff for hanging around and helping us load up all the fish.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 23, 2011)

Headin up to the lake huntmore. But looking forward to the next tourny!!


----------



## huntmore (Mar 23, 2011)

We will be there ffriday nite.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 24, 2011)

When is the next 5 5 5?


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2011)

They are calling for more thunder storms this Sat


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 25, 2011)

During the opening weekend of turkey season to


----------

